#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  How profitable is Adsense for a website?

## Bhavya

Adsense is the advertising program by Gooogle which created for website owners who want to display advertisements on their website pages and earn money through it. But is it profitable for a website?


Guys, let me know your answers in the comments.

----------

